# gauge wheel kit for 50" deck



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

anybody put the gauge wheel kit on their 50" or 44" simplicity deck??
The 54" deck has them standard due to its weight. 
I could live without them.. but think they will make it a lot easier when pulling the deck and prevent the scraping of the front of the deck on the garage floor... Ive noticed the front of the deck scrapes a little more now that i have the mulch kit on..(lowers the height a little) 


The roller wheels should make it a little easier to pull the deck out too.

Anyone add these kits to their decks?


----------

